# Jaymer's 2x2 Progression Thread



## Jaym-er (Jun 21, 2022)

I've been very avid for 2x2 for a while but my progress is always quite sporadic.
Thought I'd make a progression thread as a way to document progress and hopefully keep me focused.

Currently I'm working on learning TCLL- , but it's a bit all over the place as I'm learning and genning algs at the same time.

Cases to learn (15/43):

Hammer
Spaceship
Stollery
Pinwheel
Two-face
Turtle
Poser
Gun
Currently learning and genning Hammer.

Noteworthy genned Algs for today:

y' (U') R' U R U' R2 F R F' U R - very nice Hammer case (will prob learn as main or backup)

R U R' U2 F R' F' R2 U' R' - both this and below solve the same case. Will use this one and the other probably just a novelty.

R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 F R' F'


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 22, 2022)

Jaym-er said:


> I've been very avid for 2x2 for a while but my progress is always quite sporadic.
> Thought I'd make a progression thread as a way to document progress and hopefully keep me focused.
> 
> Currently I'm working on learning TCLL- , but it's a bit all over the place as I'm learning and genning algs at the same time.
> ...


Cool! When you are finished genning the algs, can you share them through here?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 22, 2022)

2x2 is fun. Good luck learning and practising!


----------



## Jaym-er (Jun 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Cool! When you are finished genning the algs, can you share them through here?


I update Will's Best 2x2 Algs sheet so they can be found there. I don't normally announce new algs (considering maybe announcing them here). Usually the 1st and 2nd lines for each case are the best, but it's always a WIP 



abunickabhi said:


> 2x2 is fun. Good luck learning and practising!


Thanks! I appreciate it


----------



## Jaym-er (Jun 26, 2022)

Update:

Haven't put much time into TCLL- lately but jumped back on it today. Spaceship cases are still a bit rough in my memory but they'll get there.

Cases to learn (20/43):

Hammer
Spaceship
Stollery
Pinwheel
Two-face
Turtle
Poser
Gun
I also found some dynamite spaceship algs:
By case number:

No need for a new case here!
(U2) R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R U R' - A small optimisation for me over the previous case, but this case is a bit long! Old case could still be nicer depending on finger grip after base build.
No need for a new case
Pre-existing case is pretty good
y' (U) R' U R U R' F R' F' R U' R - rotationless case is also decent, but this alg is much nicer if a solve can be planned from this angle
y (U') R' F U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R - pre-existing case is downright bad. Very proud of this alg find as it's a banger


----------



## Jaym-er (Aug 7, 2022)

Lol yeah I've not done TCLL- in ages and it'll probably be longer still.

On the other side we do have fairly optimised TTCLL+- algs now.


----------

